# So i got fat again...



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Time to start committing to UKM more and making a bigger commitment to myself ..

As u may or not know ive been traveling for the last 5 months and unfortunately managed to gain weight! Now its time to make an effort to get it off again.

I am living abit of a crazy unsettled life at the moment with no real routine but i can still control what i eat no matter how up side down my life may be!

Diet wise - I know what im doing , you guys have educated me alot in the past so i know what i need to be doing and what i should be doing and you will be glad to know ive learnt not to give myself a hard time over having the odd treat or drink !

So at the moment im having trouble getting a decent work out, i need some advise for sure!

I have no access to a gym atm , im living on a cattle station and currently start work at 4am so i pretty much wake up and go straight to work! as i didnt have access to a gym I was running and swimming alot but ive move out of the house with the pool and ive damaged my tendons in my foot and have been out of action for 6 weeks with still a very painful foot buts its finally starting to get a little better!

Ive been going out for long walks in the day as well as doing exercise in my bedroom .. sit ups / crunches etc and generally anything that makes me shake my butt!

Can i have some tips / best exercise to do!?

Ive been to plenty of aerobics classes and legs bums and tums classes so i have been making my own little routines up but still atm i need some help and focus from u experts 

Thanks


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I will get some pics up as well so u can see the damage ive done


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Press ups, squats, lunges...is there a bar somewhere you can do chins?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed.

Try circuits like-

10 burpees

10 squat jumps

10 pressups

10 crunches

Repeat till your sick lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Try circuits like-
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Hill i knew u would turn up! just need a decent routine to get my ass back into shape!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of things on the cattle station that you could use to squat, curl and press. Could be fun having a scout around for kit that you would usually use for weight lifting


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Hayley chick how much you gained?


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you enjoy your travels?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Hayley chick how much you gained?


maybe 2 stone in 5 months :/ but ive lost some over the past few weeks but want to start getting it sorted xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

n1ckage said:


> Did you enjoy your travels?


Still traveling chuck x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> maybe 2 stone in 5 months :/ but ive lost some over the past few weeks but want to start getting it sorted xx


easy done chick! so dont beat yourself up

the exercise is good but as you know too well - its the diet that really counts - keep it clean tight and calories low

and wiv your work will drop off


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Definitely press ups, dips off a chair? Lunges... There's quite a lot u can do using bodyweight when u put your mind to it xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> easy done chick! so dont beat yourself up
> 
> the exercise is good but as you know too well - its the diet that really counts - keep it clean tight and calories low
> 
> and wiv your work will drop off


well i work in the kitchen so it isnt the most active job but i do get to cook some good meals for myself! But im only here 2 more weeks then im off traveling again! xx


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> well i work in the kitchen so it isnt the most active job but i do get to cook some good meals for myself! But im only here 2 more weeks then im off traveling again! xx


why not restrict your calories fairly low?

and in your free time as much cardio as possible?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Definitely press ups, dips off a chair? Lunges... There's quite a lot u can do using bodyweight when u put your mind to it xx


Yup i pretty much just do my own thing in my bed room making stuff up, ha im glad no one can see me shaking my butt!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> why not restrict your calories fairly low?
> 
> and in your free time as much cardio as possible?


Im pretty much stuck on the farm mon - fri and have a few hour in the day off... my best cardio is power walking in the middle of the out back in 30+ degrees heat lol i wish i can a bike cuz even with power walking i gotta be careful of my foot!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> why not restrict your calories fairly low?
> 
> and in your free time as much cardio as possible?


 im normally pretty good mon - friday i eat good breaky and alot of meat as we eat alot of the beef here and good salads with a bit of carbs but only sweet potatoes and always avocados and nuts


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Im pretty much stuck on the farm mon - fri and have a few hour in the day off... my best cardio is power walking in the middle of the out back in 30+ degrees heat lol i wish i can a bike cuz even with power walking i gotta be careful of my foot!


yeh chick dont want long term damage

my tip wud be just keep urself busy dont let urself sit throughout day

how many calories u eating each day?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh chick dont want long term damage
> 
> my tip wud be just keep urself busy dont let urself sit throughout day
> 
> how many calories u eating each day?


 I have no idea but i eat good and clean .. porridge soya milk and a scoop of whey for breaky.. salad meat avo for dinner and prob the same for dinner maybe some tuna and sweet potatoes.. abit of fruit always grapefruit x


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Not letting yourself sit down and be stationary is a good way to lose fat. You can burn an extra 1000 or so kcal a day by being active and always moving around.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I have no idea but i eat good and clean .. porridge soya milk and a scoop of whey for breaky.. salad meat avo for dinner and prob the same for dinner maybe some tuna and sweet potatoes.. abit of fruit always grapefruit x


Hayley - maybe you should add up calories and check?

when you want to lose weight and you're not proper traning does no harm to totally pull calories back


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

See my butt for big again! il take some better pics


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Hayley - maybe you should add up calories and check?
> 
> when you want to lose weight and you're not proper traning does no harm to totally pull calories back


yup ur right there shall keep a close eye on the numbers this week


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just get on the DNP


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Just get on the DNP


yeah cause i can source that locally here in Australia! :/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Not letting yourself sit down and be stationary is a good way to lose fat. You can burn an extra 1000 or so kcal a day by being active and always moving around.


Definitely! I plan to clench my butt and wiggle it as much as possible!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So this is the damage


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Big butt


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> Hayley - maybe you should add up calories and check?
> 
> when you want to lose weight and you're not proper traning does no harm to totally pull calories back


agree with this, i went through a stupid anorexic phase about 6 years ago, i cut my food to 3 meals per day, lots of green tea

and water and no snacks or booze at all.....lost 21lbs in 6 weeks......looking back it was extreme but it can be as simple as eating less

and cutting out junk.....and will power lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been thought absolute everything with my weight and eating and not eating .. I've educated myself well on the right way of doing it and that's thanks for my UKM family , my diet is clean but I know I need to not give myself a hard time with it or rt stressed just got to make it happen cuz I know I can do anything


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I've been thought absolute everything with my weight and eating and not eating .. I've educated myself well on the right way of doing it and that's thanks for my UKM family , my diet is clean but I know I need to not give myself a hard time with it or rt stressed just got to make it happen cuz I know I can do anything


so whats stopping you ? is it cause your travelling?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good effort Hayley comming back and getting straight at it! x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> so whats stopping you ? is it cause your travelling?


agree wiv tommy hayley chick

be hard on the diet - ya know i was same as you before and the exercise is great but the real weight loss comes from the diet.... you sound positive and motivated so get going low cal diet or youll come back at end of year with all those stones back on again!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> agree wiv tommy hayley chick
> 
> be hard on the diet - ya know i was same as you before and the exercise is great but the real weight loss comes from the diet.... you sound positive and motivated so get going low cal diet or youll come back at end of year with all those stones back on again!!!


I think the biggest lesson for me if to learn to live a travellers lifestyle without putting on the weight .. Back home it was easy to have a strict routine .. I had a kitchen and would cook for myself and when I was traveling through Asia I would eat out 3 times a day but at least in aus the hostels have kitchens..plus I'd go gym after work etc but I had no gym over here so I used to run but now damaged my foot .. It's just combining both into one but doesn't matter what I'm doing or who mixed up my life is I can always control what I put into my body!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I think the biggest lesson for me if to learn to live a travellers lifestyle without putting on the weight .. Back home it was easy to have a strict routine .. I had a kitchen and would cook for myself and when I was traveling through Asia I would eat out 3 times a day but at least in aus the hostels have kitchens..plus I'd go gym after work etc but I had to gym over here so I used to run but now damaged my foot .. It's just combining both into one but doesn't matter what I'm doing or who mixed up my life is I can always control what I put into y body!


yeh do hayley - track your calories - stay in control


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

I honestly don't know how anybody can get fat, just eat less if your not hungry, or if your belly is getting bigger, anyway good luck Hayley


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

I travel a lot. No routine makes it very difficult. I guess you got to find consistency when there is none.

Hotels sometimes only have cossaints and coffee - that's no way to start the day! It got so bad once my gf and I got seriously constipated and ill. It's also tough to resist with friends offering you desserts etc every night - "oh go on. No, no, go-on" Yeah, go and screw off!

But it's doable to survive. Sushi is pretty ubiquitous these days. Vegetarian food tends to be a bit more healthy. Then you got middle eastern food. Italian is everywhere but there's usually options. I guess we got to be disciplined.

Plan some snacks. Go to the supermarket. It's an interesting exercise in a foreign country anyway. Odds are you can pick up some olives, cheese, possibly even lean cooked but not processed white meat. Also tuna is many places of course too. All over the world you've got people suffering from bad diet, these people need special shops to go to.

It's a bit of a chore to find the healthy food when we're on holiday but it's got to be done. It can be fun and different. You got to adapt with as many possibilities as possible.

Obviously having a plastic fork, knife, little can opener helps tons.

Quick list of stuff you might find in a foreign supermarket that's easy to eat when abroad (can you think of anything else?):

- seeds

- tinned pulses

- nuts

- cheeses (pack lactose pills to help digest?)

- as I said, olives

- various ready cooked meats

- smoked fish

- various tinned fish

Ultra portable foods:

- algae (reduces appetite)

- protein powder

- sea salt (if you're gonna end up with high salt might as well keep those salt types balanced)

Finally, talk to whoever you're eating out with and agree to walk out 2 or 3 times max if it turns out to be junk food (don't feel pressured into ordering).

Perhaps just do this for the breakfast (and hopefully lunch, or around lunch) but keep dinner for eating out for the social side.

Share what you know here.

-j


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yeh do hayley - track your calories - stay in control


. Managed to get some decent supps as well so with everything else on top they will give me a boost! It's 6am here and I've already been at work 2 hours  going to wait till about 8am to have breaky


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> . Managed to get some decent supps as well so with everything else on top they will give me a boost! It's 6am here and I've already been at work 2 hours  going to wait till about 8am to have breaky


You know u don't need supps until your diet is back on track missy xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You know u don't need supps until your diet is back on track missy xx


Of course  my diet has been on top form for the last month since I've been on the farm but yup I know they will only give me a boost when everything else is in place


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

jago25_98 said:


> I travel a lot. No routine makes it very difficult. I guess you got to find consistency when there is none.
> 
> Hotels sometimes only have cossaints and coffee - that's no way to start the day! It got so bad once my gf and I got seriously constipated and ill. It's also tough to resist with friends offering you desserts etc every night - "oh go on. No, no, go-on" Yeah, go and screw off!
> 
> ...


Thank u for all your in put  its not so bad now I'm in Australia I will cook and prob only eat out once a week! Just can't wait to get back into the gym


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Such a great lunch


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome back fatty bum bum :whistling:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Time to start committing to UKM more and making a bigger commitment to myself ..
> 
> As u may or not know ive been traveling for the last 5 months and unfortunately managed to gain weight! Now its time to make an effort to get it off again.
> 
> ...


ladies that squat and lunge have great rear ends, you dont need to buy any equipment just walk up and down the hallway ,carrying tins or bags of sugar as weights can add to the exercise.

Also sit on bottom , legs straight in front and walk on your bottom cheeks its great for toning.

and remember diet is as important as any exercise you will ever do, diets make abs not sit ups

kaza

and good luck honey


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> welcome back fatty bum bum :whistling:


Haha give me time it will happen again ! This is what I want to get back to this is me before traveling


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DFlynn said:


> I honestly don't know how anybody can get fat, just eat less if your not hungry, or if your belly is getting bigger, anyway good luck Hayley


That is a remarkably ignorant comment. If it were that esy, there would be far fewer fat people. The standard advice to eat less and exercise more works for very few.

OP - there seems to be a lot of talk about calorie cutting on here, but you can only cut so far...easiest way is to cut starch, even oats. Have eggs for brekfast, far more nutritious and filling than porridge


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Beklet said:


> That is a remarkably ignorant comment. If it were that esy, there would be far fewer fat people. The standard advice to eat less and exercise more works for very few.
> 
> OP - there seems to be a lot of talk about calorie cutting on here, but you can only cut so far...easiest way is to cut starch, even oats. Have eggs for brekfast, far more nutritious and filling than porridge


If I cut cals anymore then I won't be eating a thing lol if anything I need

To make sure I'm getting the right amount ! And yeah this morning I had eggs


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is how I roll


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So I finally got to melbourne and joined the join woooooo! And I won 4 weeks for free on a promo they had no !

So today was to first was my first gym session in 6 months! Eased myself in but I'm going tomorrow morning for a full session! Feels so good


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Shame you didnt go to india I lost 2 stone in 3 months eating vegi food and generaly getting ill now and again,


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> So I finally got to melbourne and joined the join woooooo! And I won 4 weeks for free on a promo they had no !
> 
> So today was to first was my first gym session in 6 months! Eased myself in but I'm going tomorrow morning for a full session! Feels so good


Bah putting on 2 stone is a small price to pay for the experiance of traveling and seeing parts of the globe, I wish I had done that when I was younger lol

good effort getting back to the gym


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Make sure you are having fun whilst away, and dont stress too much over your weight as it can be hard to keep up a regular routine and good eating habits when travelling. if you put too much pressure on yourself, it may backfire and you may eat more; wrong foods etc. Probably better to keep up the aerobic (walking etc) more than weight/body type exercises if have to make a choice. P.S. You may want to pop over to Kiwi land while their!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Hayley the pictures you sent me didn't look fat


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Hayley the pictures you sent me didn't look fat


Eh? I haven't sent u any pics!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Eh? I haven't sent u any pics!


Me on the other hand......  x


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Shame you didnt go to india I lost 2 stone in 3 months eating vegi food and generaly getting ill now and again,


Don't say this. I'm heading to India at some point in my travels, I'v worked too hard putting weight on to lose that much.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Me on the other hand......  x


Haha u wish


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Eh? I haven't sent u any pics!


You did before you left... I'll happily up load on this thread if you want lol!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Don't say this. I'm heading to India at some point in my travels, I'v worked too hard putting weight on to lose that much.


it was 10 years ago and i was very adventoros with wear I ate, from high end to street food. I would look at which areas are meat eating and which are not. Also a good protein source out there is panner which i only had for the last three weeks.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> it was 10 years ago and i was very adventoros with wear I ate, from high end to street food. I would look at which areas are meat eating and which are not. Also a good protein source out there is panner which i only had for the last three weeks.


Is that the cheese? I'm pretty adventurous with food myself. Not usually too bad with food poisoning, but I know india is a whole other level.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Is that the cheese? I'm pretty adventurous with food myself. Not usually too bad with food poisoning, but I know india is a whole other level.


Panner is a very high protein cheese made from whey.

And yes i thought I had a stomach of iron but even iron can melt


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It feels so good to be back at the gym altho made me realise how unfit I am and I have a massive Mountain to climb but il get there just need to stay focused and committed


----------

